# Replacing laptop keyboard for Compaq c700



## ferrett110 (Jan 11, 2009)

My dog jumped on the keyboard of our laptop. Two of the keys popped off and will not go back on. I cannot find any info on the web. The laptop is a Compaq Presario c700 model number KC590UA. If you have any info please pass it on websites or anything would be great!

Thanks!


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

see if this helps
http://www.geocities.com/hpmsgs/700xx/keyboard.html


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

Hi,
Here is the sevice manual:
http://h10032.www1.hp.com/ctg/Manual/c01295900.pdf

Hope this helps,
Bill


----------



## beut (Jan 4, 2009)

ferrett110 said:


> My dog jumped on the keyboard of our laptop. Two of the keys popped off and will not go back on. I cannot find any info on the web. The laptop is a Compaq Presario c700 model number KC590UA. If you have any info please pass it on websites or anything would be great!
> 
> Thanks!


Here are examples:
http://www.machinaelectronics.com/store/library/article.cfm?f=key_type_k01
http://www.machinaelectronics.com/store/library/article.cfm?f=key_type_k02

The important task is the hinge, if you're not sure then loook on the next key how it works. Any key can take out easily to see the hinge.


----------

